
Ask HN: Is Akamai silently acquiring CloudFlare? - chirau
CloudFlare employees in SF and London have apparently changed their work addresses and are now using Akamai Offices
======
toomuchtodo
[https://www.techzim.co.zw/2019/02/exclusive-breaking-news-
it...](https://www.techzim.co.zw/2019/02/exclusive-breaking-news-it-seems-
cloudflare-is-merging-with-akamai/)

Doesn’t add much beyond what you’ve mentioned, but if the observations are
true, it sounds like an acquisition is in progress. Maybe announced at RSA in
early March?

Total funding was $182.1 million (over 10 years), so interested to see what
the acquisition deal is.

------
techdragon
It could be that Akamai and CloudFlare are working together on something, or
any number of things including CloudFlare coincidentally renting space in the
same buildings where Akamai already has operations.

Without more data, such as when they changed the address, what their job roles
are, what are the address in question? It’s hard to do anything but generate
idle speculation.

------
gruffgirl16
Wow. If true, it's interesting given that Cloudflare was rumored to be
preparing for an IPO. Perhaps Akamai is offering a better deal? There
certainly should be synergies between the two companies.

------
Axfon
Cloud Flare is Best...

